# Can't decide which model to buy - Help!



## KeeKee23 (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I'm new here. I need some advice please. I'm in the market for an M3 or M4 (or an M5 or M550, but that's another forum so I will post this there as well). My budget is 45K +/- I'll pay up to 50K for the right car. I want maximum power and performance. Two or four doors - it doesn't matter to me. I do like having smaller cars though, which is why I might prefer the M3 or M4 over the M5/M550. I currently drive a 2011 Lexus IS 350 which I love, but I'm ready for something different and much faster (I've driven the IS-F (love) and the RC F (it was ok)). Any advice? Which M model do you prefer and why?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I think you've answered your own question with "I do like having smaller cars though" so I would recommend looking at M3s and M4s.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Here's a typical example of what $45K will bring in today's market; a 2016 M3 4D with 69k miles:



Autotrader - page unavailable



Buying a six-year-old used high-performance out of warranty BMW is going to come with some features. The car is likely to have been driven (hard). Tires are not cheap. A service record of ongoing maintenance is important on any car, but I would especially look for that on a used M car.

My last M3 was an '09 E92 MT, with a Dinan chip. The sound of the NA V8 winding out was intoxicating. It also had a normal 3-series gas tank, so I was heading to the pumps after 150-200 miles. This got old. As well, being fairly heavy, it was not exactly tossable. It was a lot of fun to drive, though.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

A lot of M5/6 owners show up at M Schools. Almost all of them regret buying an M5/6, after taking M2/3/4's on the track.

There was a retired NASCAR Cup driver at one of the Advanced M Schools I went to. Even he preferred the M3/4's to the M5/6's.

I started out considering an M5 to replace my worn out E46 M3. After going to the 2-day M School at Spartanburg, I ruled out the M5. It was too big for flicking around. But, I wanted a larger sedan. So, I got a 535i with a manual transmission (one of the last ones BMW built). I later went to Advanced M Schools at VIR and Road Atlanta. At "real" racetracks, the M5/6's made more sense. They could outrun E90 M3's by about ~25 MPH on the straight at Road Atlanta. The only places you can ever use an M5/6's potential in on a racetrack or the Autobahn. Those cars are muscle cars, not sports cars.... really nice muscle cars, better than a Dodge Charger Hemi. Another good description of them is "automotive artillery"... point and shoot.

I just had an M340i loaner for two days. If you're willing to do without a clutch pedal, those are worth considering. They have almost the same power as that V8 E90 M3 pictured above. If you can keep your foot out of the throttle, and use EcoPro mode, they can also get 30+ MPG in suburban, rural surface roads, and interstate driving. My record was an indicated 37.3 MPG in my 120-mile drive through the boonies of NW Floriduh on surface roads. On the rural interstate at an indicated 79 MPH (probably a real 76 MPH). I was getting an indicated 33-34 MPG. My E46 M3 would get 23 MPG at that speed. That E90 M3 above would get even less.

I never considered a 550i or M550i. I figured if I'm going that far, I might as well get a "real" M car.

My 535i still isn't a real four-person car, at least not with me in it. So, I'm leaning toward a smaller 3 Series next time around.


----------



## Birkenfeld (3 mo ago)

KeeKee23 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here. I need some advice please. I'm in the market for an M3 or M4 (or an M5 or M550, but that's another forum so I will post this there as well). My budget is 45K +/- I'll pay up to 50K for the right car. I want maximum power and performance. Two or four doors - it doesn't matter to me. I do like having smaller cars though, which is why I might prefer the M3 or M4 over the M5/M550. I currently drive a 2011 Lexus IS 350 which I love, but I'm ready for something different and much faster (I've driven the IS-F (love) and the RC F (it was ok)). Any advice? Which M model do you prefer and why?





Autoputzer said:


> A lot of M5/6 owners show up at M Schools. Almost all of them regret buying an M5/6, after taking M2/3/4's on the track.
> 
> There was a retired NASCAR Cup driver at one of the Advanced M Schools I went to. Even he preferred the M3/4's to the M5/6's.
> 
> ...


Join the BMW Motor Club. Their magazine has a cars for sale section you might find interesting. They also have a rebate program if you buy from a dealer.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Birkenfeld said:


> Join the BMW Motor Club. Their magazine has a cars for sale section you might find interesting. They also have a rebate program if you buy from a dealer.


Actually it's the BMW Car Club of America (BMW CCA)


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Any update? Any promising leads yet?


----------



## RES Racing Exhaust (2 mo ago)

M4!!!!!! I love it !


----------



## M RACING (2 mo ago)

I sold my M5 F10 and it was a nice car, but you could feel the tires complaining in every corner. Too much weight for my taste. I doubt you would be happy with the M5 over the M3 unless you just want a straight-line car IMHO.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

M RACING said:


> I sold my M5 F10 and it was a nice car, but you could feel the tires complaining in every corner. Too much weight for my taste. I doubt you would be happy with the M5 over the M3 unless you just want a straight-line car IMHO.


I'm afraid KeeKee was a "drive-by poster" -- posted, then disappeared. LOL


----------



## M RACING (2 mo ago)

Llarry said:


> I'm afraid KeeKee was a "drive-by poster" -- posted, then disappeared. LOL


Yeah..funny to get on here ask a question and get no response from the advice...lol. I would say typical women, but that would not be politically correct.


----------



## seanx10 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think you may be interested in my car, which I'm looking at selling now. I need to get enough posts to re-create my prior TTW thread. Send me a PM if you're still in the market.


----------



## M RACING (2 mo ago)

seanx10 said:


> I think you may be interested in my car, which I'm looking at selling now. I need to get enough posts to re-create my prior TTW thread. Send me a PM if you're still in the market.


I have no idea what you are talking about...I have a 2023 M3 COMP Xdrive why would I be interested in your car?


----------



## seanx10 (Apr 8, 2013)

M RACING said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about...I have a 2023 M3 COMP Xdrive why would I be interested in your car?


My bad, meant to reply generally to OP, not to your post. UI on my phone is bad


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

And the saga continues -- one pebble tossed in the pond and the ripples are still there... I hope KeeKee is enjoying his/her new car, whatever it is.


----------

